

Objective-C Tuesdays: atomic and nonatomic properties - donmcc
http://blog.ablepear.com/2010/05/objective-c-tuesdays-atomic-and.html

======
apotheon
Every time I see something like this, I am reminded of my disappointment that
such a great language (Objective-C) has somehow been relegated to the ghetto
of platform-specific languages, in practice if not in technical truth. I would
love to see growing interest in Objective-C development outside of the Apple
platform space, where some of us who have little or no interest in Apple but
could definitely benefit from the practical usability of a language like
Objective-C would be able to do something with it.

When MacOS X first started popularizing Objective-C, I was hoping this would
be a good thing for the language in general. Instead, it almost feels like the
language has been turned into some kind of proprietary vertical developer
community integration plot device, whose sole purpose is (apparently) to get
developers locked into working for a single platform, much as VB has served
for Microsoft.

Yeah. I'm disappointed, and I just felt like sharing.

------
ryanpetrich
I'm of the opinion that nonatomic should have been made the default. Most of
the time, atomic properties aren't that useful as additional locking will need
to be added anyway.

~~~
donmcc
I agree. I think it gives the false impression that your properties are
"thread-safe".

